# support from Tivo Uk



## rizod (Oct 18, 2009)

I may be wrong as I have only tried today but the Tivo phone support seems to have vanished and replaced by Sky people who act suprised to get such a call.

is there a new support number or should i just post here but its a simple connection issue i think.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Sky have _always_ been the Tivo support people here in the UK. It's just that I think they have scaled-back said support recently.

I'm sure you'll get some answers if you post your problem here


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The new TiVo support number is 0844 241 0703
but you'll probably get more sense posting here


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Most of the time anyway


----------



## P63B (Oct 23, 2003)

I had a similar experience about a year ago. It took a while for the call to be answered, and in that time I think it transferred to a standard Sky support person rather than a TiVo person - so I got a rather surprised response too.


----------



## rizod (Oct 18, 2009)

I tried the call centre number 0844 241 0703 from the Tivo site (and as kindly listed above) three times through Sunday as I couldnt quite believe how abrupt the Sky people were.

Initially to fix the dial up issue to "normal" state I will give them another try today as it might be a weekend service issue. My dial up was Tiscali and had to be changed along with many users a while ago but is now over Virgin phone lines from last week. 

As my Tivo is Cachecard equipped does anyone have an idiots guide to configuring Tivo on a network (my router is 192.168.0.1 and Tivo is 192.168.1.200) and to download via broadband. When I got the cachecard I was happy just using Tivoweb but now seems like a good time to make use of some other features.


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

You will need to temporarily change your computer to be in a compatible range with the TiVo like 192.168.1.100 for example if using DHCP, you might have to set manually just to get this config done.

telnet to your TiVo on 192.168.1.200 then run the following commands:

cd /sbin
./nic_config_tivo

From the script that runs, select option 2 to change IP settings

Change the TiVo to 192.168.0.200 so its in a compatible range with your router
Change the Router to 192.168.0.1 as you have already stated it should be above.
If you want to download the EPG from TiVo via the Internet, make sure the "Daily Call" type is set to Network using option 4.

Exit & Save the script and then reboot the TiVo.
Change your computer back to its previous settings.


----------



## rizod (Oct 18, 2009)

Thank you very much for that I think these instructions are within my somewhat limited capabilities.

I will give this a go later today and perhaps avoid the hassle of phoning Sky again.


----------



## rizod (Oct 18, 2009)

All working perfectly thanks very much for your speedy help!


----------



## DJBlack (Dec 18, 2002)

Guys - I need help...

For whatever reason, I cannot find nic_config_tivo on my tivo....

I assume it should be in /sbin?

What is plan B if I cannot use that script?

I need to reset the daily call from phone to NIC again...

Thanks in advance

David


----------

